# Official Maui Invitational Thread



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Maui Invitational Official Site* 

November 20, 21 and 22, 2006
Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday of Thanksgiving Week


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Of course I'm gonna be a homer and pick Kentucky. I'm really looking forward to the possible UK/UCLA matchup in the 2nd round...

Also, my inlaws from Oklahoma will be in that week so they better stay the heck outta my way!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Go Bruins


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Aww man they couldnt get any of the top ranked teams on there. Lol no offense to the teams on there. But man if this will be on TV, its really not too enticing.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

HB said:


> Aww man they couldnt get any of the top ranked teams on there. Lol no offense to the teams on there. But man if this will be on TV, its really not too enticing.


may not be good as last year teams, but I htink it is a solid field. I will be watching it with time permitting


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> Go Bruins


Boo boo booooooooo!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

On paper, UCLA has to be the clear favorite... Although, it appears that at least one other person thinks Memphis could be a "darkhorse" for this thing. I personally don't think they'll be good, just because they lost Carney and Washington, but I'm kinda buying into the hype that some of the major sports sites are giving them... No one thinks GT can win this? Maybe if it was played later in the season? ... And, if someone can find a bracket, that'd be great. I looked on the site, but didn't see one. They may not have released it yet. I wonder who Chaminade draws in the first round. Don't they usually end up with like the best team? Maybe if they could get Purdue or Depaul, they'd maybe have a chance.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Actually DePaul's supposed to be decent... they have UK in the 1st round. I believe Chaminade plays UCLA.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

UCLA or Georgia Tech!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Chaminade.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think Kentucky takes this one...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Go Bruins!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I see UCLA is the favorite, but I must say. Whoever thinks that UCLA is the same team as last year really doesn't know how much Farmar meant to this team. This isnt saying they wont win the Maui Invitational but UCLA lost a good bit with Farmar.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Farmer sure did mean alot to them..ALOT!! We will have to see how everythign goes either UCLA or Georgia Tech have my pick.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, but there wasn't really much Mbah a Moute last year. He's going to be dominant this season I think.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Afflalo is going to put up big numbers for UCLA this year.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I am picking Georgia Tech in a upset.


----------



## Memphis_Baller (Nov 5, 2006)

Memphis

revenge on UCLA


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I see UCLA is the favorite, but I must say. Whoever thinks that UCLA is the same team as last year really doesn't know how much Farmar meant to this team. This isnt saying they wont win the Maui Invitational but UCLA lost a good bit with Farmar.


We have a better team this year. And we'll have a better team the next year as well.


----------



## Sammysummer (Jan 6, 2006)

That will be a really interesting tournament..breaking in new PGs for Memphis and UCLA makes it an open field. Depaul might be an interesting sleeper.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Maui Invitational Nov 20-22*

​ 
*FIRST ROUND GAMES*​*Monday November 20*​*Chaminade University*​*Maui,HI*​ PRESS RELEASE​ 
<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3><TBODY><TR class=evenrow><TD>11:30 PM ET</TD><TD>No. 6 UCLA at Chaminade</TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD>2:30 PM ET</TD><TD>Oklahoma at No. 13 Memphis</TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD>5:00 PM ET</TD><TD>Purdue at No. 21 Georgia Tech</TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD>9:00 PM ET</TD><TD>DePaul at No. 22 Kentucky</TD><TD align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Maui Invitational Nov 20-22*

Anyone bold enough to call any upsets? I'd like to see Capel and the Sooners upset Memphis. I don't know much about Depaul's team this year. I always love seeing UK go down.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Beware our fab five freshmen!!  Of course I rooted for the home team!

The games are all going to be on ESPN and ESPN2 from what I understand.

Games I am looking forward to watching.. 

UK and DePaul is going to be closer than most people probably think.. Depaul has a good team despite their 1-2 start. If you want a giggle from DePaul's coach Wainwright and about rabid UK fans check out this link 

I am also looking forward to seeing Memphis play this year, haven't had a chance yet this year to see them play.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I pick Chaminade :banana: actually I pick GT


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I actually did vote Chaminade. Is everyone forgetting 1982? There's no Ralph Sampson in this tournament, so it should be even more likely that Chaminade wins!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Today's Games!

Depaul vs Kentucky Preview 

UCLA vs Chaminade Preview

Oklahoma vs Memphis Preview

Purdue vs Ga. Tech Preview

The games start in 20 minutes on ESPN2 ~ (live stream of the games available via TVU Player!)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Capel can't be much over 30 yet can he?I don't know if I can root for Oklahoma no matter if I like him or not...I can root against Memphis and Calamari though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> *Capel can't be much over 30 yet can he?*I don't know if I can root for Oklahoma no matter if I like him or not...I can root against Memphis and *Calamari* though.


1) Capel is 31...

2) :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like this Kentucky team. I've always liked Kentucky since I was little but I didnt like the players they had out there last year or the year before. These guys have a lot of promise...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Kentucky has their hands full at the moment.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

With Chaminade out of the way, we can now face a normal challenge.


----------



## Memphis_Baller (Nov 5, 2006)

Memphis>Georgia Tech

if they can keep the turnovers lower than they did against oklahoma


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Bring on the "second winningest" team in the nation!! 

If we can keep Morris in the game, and keep Crawford from trying to shoot every time he touches the ball...

it will be a good game!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Bring on the "second winningest" team in the nation!!


 :thand: :whatever: 

Morris should be a handful for the Bruins if he stays on the floor. This will be a great early season challenge for the Bruins (I mean, we've played 2 DII teams this year in Chaminade and Humboldt State and BYU certainly gave the Bruins fits in Pauley).

Very much looking forward to this match.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I only saw the first half of the DePaul/UK game, but I was not impressed with Morris in that half. I see from the recap that he finished strong, but in the first half, he didn't look to use his size on offense at all. I know Green is a big boy, but there is no reason for Morris to shoot fade aways over him.

Mejia needs to play like a PG instead of a SG for DePaul to win.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bruindre said:


> :thand: :whatever:
> 
> Morris should be a handful for the Bruins if he stays on the floor. This will be a great early season challenge for the Bruins (I mean, we've played 2 DII teams this year in Chaminade and Humboldt State and BYU certainly gave the Bruins fits in Pauley).
> 
> Very much looking forward to this match.


Me too! Should be a lot of fun to watch. Morris has done well in the last two games staying out of early foul trouble. Hopefully the trend continues.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> I only saw the first half of the DePaul/UK game, but I was not impressed with Morris in that half. I see from the recap that he finished strong, but in the first half, he didn't look to use his size on offense at all. I know Green is a big boy, but there is no reason for Morris to shoot fade aways over him.


The announcers kept saying that he shouldn't fade away also, but to give the kid his props, the refs are just waiting to blow the whistle and call a foul on him, so he is trying to adjust and still contribute.

In the second half he was more agressive on the boards and made a couple of good inside moves. Nothing spectactular but more along the lines of what we want to see from our big guy.

Keeping him on the floor is more important for spreading our offense than anything else. He doesn't have to be scoring a lot of points on the inside for the defense to recognize him and when they do it opens up someone else on the perimeter. If they don't collapse he takes the shot.

I didn't get to stay up and watch the UCLA game last night. Was it a complete blow out?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Today's Games

7PM ET - Memphis vs Georgia Tech - preview 

9:30 ET - UCLA vs Kentucky - preview 

Should be a good night in Maui!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

anyone else watching GT and Memphis?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Calipari is starting to show some age.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UK-UCLA could go down to the wire. Going into OT is all I need this early in the season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tech looks terrible around the basket.Throwing up some really weird shots.They didn't impress me yesterday,but I was hoping they would play better today.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ya, GT looks out of control. 17 point lead by Memphis already? I wouldn't have figured as much.


----------



## Memphis_Baller (Nov 5, 2006)

THIS is memphis basketball, making nearly all of our open shots, lets just keep it up in the second half.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i wasnt big on memphis coming in. i'm impressed.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

3 point game :jawdrop:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would have left Tech for dead at the start of this half...mostly because I was the smell of rotting flesh was coming out of my TV.They look like they have a damned clue now


----------



## Memphis_Baller (Nov 5, 2006)

WELL im ****ING not i cant believe we cant hang on to A MOTHER ****ING 19 POINT LEAD BECAUSE GT IS GETTING AWAY WITH CALLS AND WE CANT MAKE A DAMN FREE THROW


----------



## Memphis_Baller (Nov 5, 2006)

If We Lose This Game Im Never Watching The Game Of ****ing College Basketball Again


----------



## Memphis_Baller (Nov 5, 2006)

Im done, with all of basketball, **** my life, god dammit i hate this ****ing world


----------



## Memphis_Baller (Nov 5, 2006)

Why the **** arent we using dorsey, are we ****ing retarted, i ****ing hate college basketball


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn this is a 26 point swing in this game.


----------



## Memphis_Baller (Nov 5, 2006)

Im Leaving God Dammit **** All Of You *****es What The **** Is This My Love For Basketball Is Gone **** This World


----------



## Memphis_Baller (Nov 5, 2006)

**** Im Gonna ****ing Slice My Wrists Why You Mother ****er Calipari Why God Dammit


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Take Calamari with you


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Memphis had a horrible game plan coming into this game. They exuded so much energy on the defensive end at the beginning of the game that they burnt themselves out at halftime. Every player on that team was a step slow in the second half, and when you have the athletes that Georgia Tech does you can afford to be a little bit tired and still play the same brand of basketball. 

BTW, Calipari is such a slimy little weasel. I've never been able to stand the guy.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> BTW, Calipari is such a slimy little weasel. I've never been able to stand the guy.


me neither


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate that so called offense they run...The whole idea is just to beat the other guy with superior athleticism and otherwise there is no scheme to it whatsoever.It's the same offense the Nuggets have adopted and it just seems lazy to me.Coach is a verb too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

By the end of the year Georgia Tech is going to be a very good team. UCLA is looks good early.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Halfway through the first half. UCLA lookin' strong. Great defense. Collison is showing great leadership & passing thus far. I'm even happy with the fast breaking (although is that so much UCLA forcing tempo or Kentucky slacking on transition D?).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I love Mbah a Moute's game!


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Good to see us fight back after Kentucky erased our 17 point lead early on. Couple very nice defensive possessions at the end. UCLA/GaTech looks intriguing.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Good comeback by the Cats... wish they could have held on. 

Must say... tough D by UCLA.

UK's stupid turnovers were what killed them.

Every time Joe touches the ball I am screaming pass it at the tv! I think these boys have read too much of their own hype.

The Frosh look great.

Ramel was the one guilty of the bonehead turnovers.

Morris is improving... I think as this season moves on he will improve drastically. I have seen more enthusiasm from him in the first few games of this season than in all of his first two years. We just need to toughen him up and teach him how to be forceful.

I hate to lose, but this could be a great loss for the Cats. If they take this game and build on it... UNC is going to have a very uncomfortable game a week from Saturday. (that and Tubby tells Ramel and Joe to stop reading the newspaper)

I am really excited about playing Memphis though. They are another team I enjoy watching.

Dang I wish I was in Maui right now. LOL


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wish I could've watched the UK/UCLA game, but I was too busy agonizing over the Marquette game. Who runs the point for UCLA? Is it Afflalo or is there a new freshman?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> Wish I could've watched the UK/UCLA game, but I was too busy agonizing over the Marquette game. Who runs the point for UCLA? Is it Afflalo or is there a new freshman?


Collison was running the point until he got into foul trouble.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Wish I could've watched the UK/UCLA game, but I was too busy agonizing over the Marquette game. Who runs the point for UCLA? Is it Afflalo or is there a new freshman?


Collison is DOMINATING at point guard. He's an improvement over Farmar IMO. After 3 games he's shooting 57% FG, 50% from 3, and averaging 14 pts 8 assists 3 steals and 2 rebs per game. With 2 turnovers per game he's got a 4:1 a/to ratio and gets more steals than turnovers.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

The more I watch Florida and UCLA, the more I see a rematch in the title game in march. Both teams play terrific defense, both teams can handle the ball well, both teams shoot the ball well from behind the arc, and both teams have terrific bigs.

Anyone else seeing a rematch in March?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i dont think florida will get there. UCLA is good though from what i've seen.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> i dont think florida will get there. UCLA is good though from what i've seen.


If UCLA is good enough to go again why isnt the same exact team that won the whole thing last year?

Im not saying anything about you because I dont think either will make it but Im wondering why you think that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Florida - certain players - got hot at the right time last year. I think they also got a pretty favorable road to the final game. I think UCLA is a better team though.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I hate UCLA


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

UCLA is good, but come on people. The Bruins have been playing together for close to 40 games now, while these young teams are just getting their feet wet. I just don't see UCLA holding up against a UNC, Ohio State, or even Georgia Tech come March. 

You have to credit Ben Howland, though. He gets the most out of his kids - they play hard all the time, very smart, and are better as a team unit. Major props.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> UCLA is good, but come on people. The Bruins have been playing together for close to 40 games now, while these young teams are just getting their feet wet. I just don't see UCLA holding up against a UNC, Ohio State, or even Georgia Tech come March.
> 
> You have to credit Ben Howland, though. He gets the most out of his kids - they play hard all the time, very smart, and are better as a team unit. Major props.


We have room for improvement as well. Mata can start hitting FTs, Wright can start getting a better feel for the game, Keefe will become a little more a part of our offense, and we get Dragovich back on game 11 - who knows how prepared he'll be. Our D is still unbelievable, but our O has been great so far in both the fullcourt and halfcourt.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Did Keefe play much the whole tournament? I only watched partial games the entire tournament, but I didn't see him once on the floor.

BTW, Matta's FTA's looked really bad.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

TM said:


> Did Keefe play much the whole tournament? I only watched partial games the entire tournament, but I didn't see him once on the floor.
> 
> BTW, Matta's FTA's looked really bad.


He got some action but not that much. He's shown good rebounding and knows where to be on the floor but is still best served learning off the bench in his current role. Mata's FTs are too ugly.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Ghost said:


> I hate UCLA


I hate you.


----------

